# Phragmipedium Hybrid watercolour painting



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jan 27, 2022)

'Phragmipedium Hybrid.' 
This is a watercolour painting of my orchid. I do not know its official hybrid name, but I think it is possibly Phragmipedium Grande, or Phrag. Grande x longifolium.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 27, 2022)

Kate, as always your water colour paintings are excellent ones.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jan 27, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Kate, as always your water colour paintings are excellent ones.


Thank you, that is very kind.  
Please can you tell me what Phrag. Grande is officially a cross of? The internet states various things..


----------



## GuRu (Jan 28, 2022)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> ...........Please can you tell me what Phrag. Grande is officially a cross of? The internet states various things.



Phragmipedium Grande = Phrag. caudatum x Phrag. longifolium, have a look at both sites, they say the same..... Phrag. Grande (International Orchid Register) and Phrag. Grande (slipperorchids.info)


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 28, 2022)

Beautiful painting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 28, 2022)

Superb artistry!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 28, 2022)

Gorgeous, Kate. Brava!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 28, 2022)

So talented. Do you ever paint Phrag Schorderae? Or Frank Smith?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2022)

That's impressive.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Phragmipedium Grande = Phrag. caudatum x Phrag. longifolium, have a look at both sites, they say the same..... Phrag. Grande (International Orchid Register) and Phrag. Grande (slipperorchids.info)


Thank you for the clarification.  I wish I knew officially what this one is. It was literally just labelled as 'Phragmipedium hybrid.'


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

LadySlipper said:


> Beautiful painting. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> Superb artistry!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverwhisp said:


> Gorgeous, Kate. Brava!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

Michael Bonda said:


> So talented. Do you ever paint Phrag Schorderae? Or Frank Smith?


Thank you. 
I could do, perhaps from photos. I do not have either of those two Phrags in my collection though (I prefer to draw/paint from life when possible).


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> That's impressive.


Thank you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2022)

Gorgeous… do you have a gallery link of your paintings?


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 23, 2022)

very nice... and i'll go one further... 

I'd buy and hang that in my home... and smile every time i walked by it...


----------



## awesomephotos (Feb 24, 2022)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> 'Phragmipedium Hybrid.'
> This is a watercolour painting of my orchid. I do not know its official hybrid name, but I think it is possibly Phragmipedium Grande, or Phrag. Grande x longifolium.
> View attachment 31987


this is so beautiful


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Mar 15, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Gorgeous… do you have a gallery link of your paintings?


Thank you very much for your kind words. ☺ I am sorry for the late response, I have been and still am very unwell.
I do not have an official website, but my best work is featured on Instagram here: 








Kate Boyce-Miles (@kateboycemiles.fineart) • Instagram photos and videos


65 Followers, 38 Following, 22 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kate Boyce-Miles (@kateboycemiles.fineart)




www.instagram.com




I also sell prints on Etsy: KateHBoyceMilesArt | Etsy
Facebook page: Mararda


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Mar 15, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> very nice... and i'll go one further...
> 
> I'd buy and hang that in my home... and smile every time i walked by it...


Thank you, that is a very kind comment and makes me feel a bit happier.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Mar 15, 2022)

awesomephotos said:


> this is so beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2022)

glad to help  gotta love long petall'd phrags 

and to have one always in flower that you can't kill...

priceless!


----------



## justagirlart (Jul 22, 2022)

OMG. That's super. I have been trying to paint them, too. Not that well though.


----------

